

Newspapers: Only 3% are being read online.  Print Still King. - keltecp11
http://www.niemanlab.org/2009/04/print-is-still-king-only-3-percent-of-newspaper-reading-actually-happens-online/

======
makecheck
This article seems to be making a flawed assumption: that people reading news
online would only choose the web site provided by the publisher of a printed
newspaper.

But many news sources are now only online. And it's extremely common for
people to start with aggregators, to effectively read parts of many sites
instead of being dedicated to one.

To me, you can't say "print is still king" without at least examining the
trends in total subscribers over the past several years. Suppose a newspaper
now has 1/10th the subscribers; if 3% of the remainder is online, that's
hardly a victory for print.

